# Portland Commuter Help?



## Addict07 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi, shortly I will be moving to PDX from NC and will be living in Mt. Scott/Happy Valley and working on Swan Island. 

Hoping to commute by bike as much as possible, and wondering if there are any online resources showing recommended commuting routes, bike lanes, etc? Or lacking that, advice from one of you members? Have made the trip on surface streets by car a few times when I was househunting but didn't stumble on to a route which looked particularly inviting. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

This is coincidence. My daughter lives in NC and my son (cyclist) lives in Portland. 
I'd move to Portland if practical - but it isn't for me.
Anyway check this site Portland Area Recreational Cycling Maps | Recreational Bicycling Rides + Maps | The City of Portland, Oregon
My son bikes all over and we ride when I visit.
I'm not that familiar with the area you mentioned but it seems like people have found routes citywide!
By the way, you'll likely notice a little different style of bike in Portland. Commuter bikes have fenders! And it seems like every bike is unique.
Have fun!


----------



## Addict07 (Jun 23, 2011)

MerlinAma said:


> This is coincidence. My daughter lives in NC and my son (cyclist) lives in Portland.
> I'd move to Portland if practical - but it isn't for me.
> Anyway check this site Portland Area Recreational Cycling Maps | Recreational Bicycling Rides + Maps | The City of Portland, Oregon
> My son bikes all over and we ride when I visit.
> ...


Thanks! Yes, bike modifications and wet weather clothing are both in my future. Tough to beat the riding in NC but the job pays the bills...


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

Addict07,

I also work on Swan Island. Do you work for Daimler Trucks?

You can connect to the Spinrgwater Corridor Trail from Happy Valley. The trail will take you to the Oaks Amusement Park where you will then bike the trail parallel to the Williamette River. Take the Springwater Trail all the way to the Oregon Musuem of Science and Industry (OMSI).... keep going along the water until you hit the end of the trail at the Rose Garden. You can then the street the rest of the way to Swan Island. Here are pics of one of my rides along the Springwater Trail to Swan Island. I hope this will help.


----------



## Addict07 (Jun 23, 2011)

Perfect, thanks!


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

The Springwater is definitely a solid option, and it's easy enough to change things up to keep it interesting. check out BikePortland.org for all the latest news an bike related info.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

And if you do work for Daimler (you didn't quite say..), you're in luck- they have showers and lockers on the first floor of the Hdqtrs building! :thumbsup:
GREAT cycling options there.
Man, do I miss Portland...

(I left Daimler and took a job at Boeing... 16,000 people on first shift and I'm nowhere near a shower.)


----------



## Addict07 (Jun 23, 2011)

RRRoubaix said:


> And if you do work for Daimler (you didn't quite say..), you're in luck- they have showers and lockers on the first floor of the Hdqtrs building! :thumbsup:
> GREAT cycling options there.
> Man, do I miss Portland...
> 
> (I left Daimler and took a job at Boeing... 16,000 people on first shift and I'm nowhere near a shower.)


I do and have heard about but never seen the facilities at HQ. Sorry to hear about Boeing, kind of surprising given what I have always heard about them having nice fitness centers.


----------



## tnvol123 (Sep 11, 2012)

I've never seen a more bike friendlier city than Portland.


----------

